# FreeBSD 10 VIMAGE



## gpatrick (Jul 12, 2014)

VIMAGE must still be experimental.  I have 10.0-RELEASE-p7 with a custom kernel with options VIMAGE and when stopping a jail:

```
Freed UMA keg (udp_inpcb) was not empty (60 items).  Lost 6 pages of memory.
Freed UMA keg (udpcb) was not empty (251 items).  Lost 1 pages of memory.
hhook_vnet_uninit: hhook_head type=1, id=1 cleanup required
hhook_vnet_uninit: hhook_head type=1, id=0 cleanup required
```


----------



## kpa (Jul 14, 2014)

gpatrick said:
			
		

> 11.0-CURRENT does not have any errors or warnings or messages while stopping a Jail.  Any chance those changes can be brought into RELEASE?



Release versions of FreeBSD are feature locked meaning that no new functionality or fixes that require major rework of the source will be backported them. Stable versions are a different story.


----------

